

New Data Science book paid preview: Practical Data Science with R - jmount
http://www.manning.com/zumel/

======
jmount
A lot of you on Hacker News do heavy duty data science and analytics, and we
have been working very hard on a new book on this topic.

Please forward this to anybody interested in data science or R. Also Manning
is offering 50% off until the 18th with the promotion code: pdswrco .

